# reccomend me a bean please.



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Looking for some recommendations for medium roast beans. I like nutty, caramel and chocolate notes also orange and vanilla. I tend to prefer classic chocolate/caramel/nutty flavours, I am not really a big fan of fruity coffee apart from orange notes.

My usual go to beans is

Rave- Columbia Saurez,

Bailes - Nota or Colombia ComepCafe

Coffee Compass- sweet Boubon

Would love some suggestions of something different and interesting.

Thankyou


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

A good El Salvador


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Iris,

Try Square Mile's Red Brick. I found myself buying 3 boxes in the past few months! £10.50 delivered.

Rave's Fudge is good too. That's what I have open at the moment.

I also had recently Jaberwocky and Finca El Limon, both from HasBean. Their starter pack is of great value and quality. Four 250g bags for £25.

I now need to get some El Salvadorian beans next


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> A good El Salvador


Any roaster you l'd recommend to get such beans from Dave?


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> A good El Salvador


Thankyou will absolutely order some.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Iris,
> 
> Try Square Mile's Red Brick. I found myself buying 3 boxes in the past few months! £10.50 delivered.
> 
> ...


Thankyou I will order some the red brick from Square Mile. I actually didn't like the fudge blend from Rave.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Any roaster you l'd recommend to get such beans from Dave?


Not really sure, mine are always fantastic! Seriously though just make sure it's a good quality green and roasted medium to medium dark (mmd)..not too light.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee Compass Gusto Gold blend....slightly darker but absolutely hits the notes you mention


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Coffee Compass Gusto Gold blend....slightly darker but absolutely hits the notes you mention


Thankyou will add some to my order tomorrow, was planning or odering 1kg of the mystery mark 9 so will get some the coffee you recommend at the same time.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Rave's Signature blend is really nice. I was pleasantly surprised with how yummy that one was and I'll definately be ordering it again.

Tbh, I was a little disappointed with CC Mystery 9, I found it a bit meh personally. I'm no expert though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Rave's Signature blend is really nice. I was pleasantly surprised with how yummy that one was and I'll definately be ordering it again.
> 
> Tbh, I was a little disappointed with CC Mystery 9, I found it a bit meh personally. I'm no expert though.


Mystery 9 is ok, but pales into insignificance against mystery 8...


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Rave's Signature blend is really nice. I was pleasantly surprised with how yummy that one was and I'll definately be ordering it again.
> 
> Tbh, I was a little disappointed with CC Mystery 9, I found it a bit meh personally. I'm no expert though.


Thankyou, I have tried the signature blend from Rave it was good, very strong almond notes, but to be honest I only really buy Columbia Saurez from Rave, I haver tried most of their beans but just cant stop myself going back to the Columbia Saurez.

I did however order some El Salvidor beans from Rave today as they were of the last few I have not tried yet, Also taking the recommendation from Dave.

I didn't bother with the Mystery mark 9 today in my coffee compass order. decided against it as it would mean I was going to have too many beans lol, and don't like freezing them.

I ordered 1.5kg from Coffee compass today

250g of beans from Rave today

500g of beans from Bailies yesterday

500g of beans from Redber yesterday.

so will be receiving 2.75kg in the post in the next week that is about 2 months worth of beans to me so really thought the extra kg of the mystery mark 9 would be way too much.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I haven't tried the Columbia Suarez yet so I'll give them a go at some point too.

Enjoy!


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Mystery 9 is ok, but pales into insignificance against mystery 8...


I actually think the mystery beans are immense good value, but something that puts me off is I found a bean I really loved, it would annoy me not being able to buy it anymore when that mystery bean is discontinued.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I haven't tried the Columbia Suarez yet so I'll give them a go at some point too.
> 
> Enjoy!


definitely give the Columbia saurez a try, they are pretty amazing for such cheap beans. They toffee/caramel/chocolate tones are delicious even a hint of cola. Even with my most humble basic setup of a sage barista express I able to get the most fantastic tiger striping crema its so delicious.

Although one thing I have noticed about these beans they really are at their best about 1 week after roasting and kind of decline about 3 weeks post roast.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for that. Good to know


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

From memory this might ring your bell

https://www.monsoonestatescoffee.co.uk/coffee-shop/guatamalan-monte-rosa/

Or one more complex that might not. I haven't tried it yet but will be

https://www.monsoonestatescoffee.co.uk/coffee-shop/nicaraguan-pacamara-1/

Their MM is probably the best available for upsetting grinders so at your own risk - just in case some one fancies trying it. The bloke blend is loosely similar taste wise and pretty grinder friendly.

John

-


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

ajohn said:


> From memory this might ring your bell
> 
> https://www.monsoonestatescoffee.co.uk/coffee-shop/guatamalan-monte-rosa/
> 
> ...


Thankyou , I have never actually heard of that roaster, its a new one for me to try. Thanks


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Do any of these online companies offer new customer trial packs etc?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just read this and if I didn't know better, I'd have thought I'd wrote it.

Most my go to beans are Rave Suarez and find myself going back to them time and time again.

Just ordered a kg of mystery 9 so going to have a look at the others you've purchased and if you could report back with your findings that would be great as your tastes are exactly what I'm searching for in an espresso.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Jason1wood said:


> Just read this and if I didn't know better, I'd have thought I'd wrote it.
> 
> Most my go to beans are Rave Suarez and find myself going back to them time and time again.
> 
> Just ordered a kg of mystery 9 so going to have a look at the others you've purchased and if you could report back with your findings that would be great as your tastes are exactly what I'm searching for in an espresso.


I have not tasted the beans I ordered and actually wont be now, just passed them all onto a good friend, just found out I am pregnant and want to have a zero caffeine consumption. It will only be decaf for me now for a while.

Seeing as we do seem to enjoy similar tastes, can I recommend a bean you must try,

https://www.redber.co.uk/products/brazil-dulce-natural-medium-dark?variant=1906724241417

This bean really is the classic coffee taste I have been searching for, so smooth and creamy tasting, it is a slightly darker roast bean, but there is a medium roasted version but I have never tried it.

Also my other go to bean is

https://www.bailiescoffee.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/colombia-comepcafe-1kg?variant=4211108020252

it is sweet with chocolate notes and sweet orange. its great as espresso or brewed coffee.

But I sure am going to miss my Rave beans Columbia Saurez over the next coming months.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah that's fantastic news, congratulations.

Just ordered a kg of Redber, and will get a bag of Bailies next time around.

Thanks for that and congrats again


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Jason1wood said:


> Ah that's fantastic news, congratulations.
> 
> Just ordered a kg of Redber, and will get a bag of Bailies next time around.
> 
> Thanks for that and congrats again


Thankyou









Enjoy the redber beans, I am confident you will.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Iris said:


> definitely give the Columbia saurez a try, they are pretty amazing for such cheap beans. They toffee/caramel/chocolate tones are delicious even a hint of cola. Even with my most humble basic setup of a sage barista express I able to get the most fantastic tiger striping crema its so delicious.
> 
> Although one thing I have noticed about these beans they really are at their best about 1 week after roasting and kind of decline about 3 weeks post roast.


Hi Iris,

I know it can vary from one machine to another but can you tell me what you are running on the Saurez? I think you have the BE also.

I had Fudge before and got dialled in well but going around in circles with the Saurez. It's about 12 days from roast. I know it's a personal taste but any guide on grind/in/out/time would be greatly appreciated









Les


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Les996 said:


> Hi Iris,
> 
> I know it can vary from one machine to another but can you tell me what you are running on the Saurez? I think you have the BE also.
> 
> ...


I usually use grind setting 4, 18g dose and it usually extracts in around 31 seconds. I don't bother weighing output I just use the automated double shot button on the barista express. I know its not the most precise way but hey I am happy with the results.

Also I just use the factory settings for the temp I have not adjusted that.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Iris said:


> I usually use grind setting 4, 18g dose and it usually extracts in around 31 seconds. I don't bother weighing output I just use the automated double shot button on the barista express. I know its not the most precise way but hey I am happy with the results.
> 
> Also I just use the factory settings for the temp I have not adjusted that.


Thanks Iris, was going coarser but will try moving down finer


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Iris said:


> I usually use grind setting 4, 18g dose and it usually extracts in around 31 seconds. I don't bother weighing output I just use the automated double shot button on the barista express. I know its not the most precise way but hey I am happy with the results.
> 
> Also I just use the factory settings for the temp I have not adjusted that.


Thanks again for your help Iris, it just goes to show you can't work from someone elses dial-in lol

I went for 18g in on grind 4 with the BE... took ages to start extracting then almost chocked, pushing to the far end of the gauge. Ended up on 45g out and 51 seconds. Very restricted flow. So basically it looked and tasted bloody awful lol...bitter as hell! Just need to get my taste buds back









Looked at all my notes so tried GR7

in 18g out 47g 21s in a latte was okish but beginning to think Suarez just isn't my taste - almost half a bag done of 1kg


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Les996 said:


> Thanks again for your help Iris, it just goes to show you can't work from someone elses dial-in lol
> 
> I went for 18g in on grind 4 with the BE... took ages to start extracting then almost chocked, pushing to the far end of the gauge. Ended up on 45g out and 51 seconds. Very restricted flow. So basically it looked and tasted bloody awful lol...bitter as hell! Just need to get my taste buds back
> 
> ...


Strange, I use those settings and it works perfectly for me everytime, extracts in around 31-32 seconds, only thing I can think of is that you tamp super hard? I don't actually tamp I just a coffee distributor.

Also have you adjusted the upper burr, mine is still on 6.

I suppose every single machine is different even the same make and model, due to factory calibration and how much wear is on the burrs etc. Obviously will need to grind finer.

I hope you manage to get it dialled in as it really is a great coffee.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Iris said:


> Strange, I use those settings and it works perfectly for me everytime, extracts in around 31-32 seconds, only thing I can think of is that you tamp super hard? I don't actually tamp I just a coffee distributor.
> 
> Also have you adjusted the upper burr, mine is still on 6.
> 
> ...


Hi Iris, just checked my top burr and also set to 6. Only had this for about 3 weeks from new and first coffee was Fudge from Rave which I got dialled in quite quickly.

No really any pressure tamping and yes also work to same depth of the distributor. I think you are right about one machine to the other along with the roasts. This is still a very steep learning curve along with me finding a coffee that I like lol.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Iris, on your recommendation I bought the Redber beans below, wasn't too fussed with the Brazilian Dulce beans, but the El Salvador beans were very good however the Italian blend beans are excellent and our favourites, everyone in the house loves them, we'll definitely buy those again and probably the El Salvador beans too.

I'm using a La Cimbali commercial grinder (73mm burr set) and a 2007 Elektra T1La Deliosia both of which are fantastic machines however the Elektra doesn't like overdosing so 14g in the basket and 28/30g out in about 30 seconds, most coffees were made with semi-skimmed milk and some were Americano's with a dash of milk.

Thanks

Tony





L SALVADOR DIAMANTE (SHG) 

Dark Roast Coffee - Beans / 1kg
​




× 1
​




£13.50
​


  










CAFFÈ ITALIANO COFFEE BLEND 

Beans / 1kg
​




× 1
​




£13.50
​


 










BRAZIL DULCE NATURAL 

Medium-Dark Roast Coffee - Beans / 1kg
​


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Also tried the Redber Dulce and were nice but not a repeat buy.

Have just ordered the Bailies Comepcafe, so I'm looking forward to these especially after I get through the Django ones


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I've just ordered three kg of beans from Rave, swiss decaf, signature blend and Chatswood blend, I've had both the non-decaf beans before and both were really nice so Rave were doing 10% discount today (SnowJoke) and free postage.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Seen that in my email, but tried their blends and the Suarez pees all over them imho haha


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Jason1wood said:


> Seen that in my email, but tried their blends and the Suarez pees all over them imho haha


That Suareze thread put me off but thanks for the recommendation I'll maybe try those beans next as I have another discount code.


----------

